# Saved this baby's life today



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I was photo shooting The National 25 mile Time Trial championships
when it's mother dropped it in the middle of the A168 southbound lane in a panic at the sudden rush of traffic. Several cars missed it by inches and it did cartwheels in the ensuing draft then 3 motorcycles actually seemed to aim at it 8( before I finally managed to grab it and place it in safety


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
well done and a nice photo,how can anybody want to run it over they must be sick in the head
bowlty


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a nice side to most of us.

Cheers

Dave p

i saved an old lady`s life yesterday.




I didn`t know a scudo could sto so quick :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's mother was frantic but had sense to put her own life first as she had at least 3 other pups? kittens? to put first. I had been watching her cross several times with one in her teeth. I wonder why they move a nest?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What is it? and is that the baby? aw I would never knowingly kill a creature - few years ago Drew hit a duck well the duck flew into him and he came home with car full of feathers - told him he should have got rid of the feather as now the boys call him the Duck Killer occasionally - still funny though, him justifying it FLEW INTO ME.

Greenie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

greenasthegrass said:


> What is it? and is that the baby? aw I would never knowingly kill a creature - few years ago Drew hit a duck well the duck flew into him and he came home with car full of feathers - told him he should have got rid of the feather as now the boys call him the Duck Killer occasionally - still funny though, him justifying it FLEW INTO ME.
> 
> Greenie


A stoat? I expect. They kill Rabbits and are very strong and fearless


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

bowlty said:


> hi
> well done and a nice photo,how can anybody want to run it over they must be sick in the head
> bowlty


You wouldn't believe the amount of cars that end up in trees as a result of swerving to avoid rabbits etc

Always play it safe - You can pick em out of the Michelins later 8)


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
i just missed a deer on friday and every day they are rabbits ect kill on the roads around here but you do not aim for them 
bowlty


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

bowlty said:


> hi
> i just missed a deer on friday and every day they are rabbits ect kill on the roads around here but you do not aim for them
> bowlty


Around here it's Wild Boar as well and you defiantly don't want to hit one of those as their built like brick toilets.

Gary


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

bowlty said:


> hi
> i just missed a deer on friday and every day they are rabbits ect kill on the roads around here but you do not aim for them
> bowlty


Back in the late eighties, a mate of mine in the same regiment was driving his Ford Taunus along Route 3 between Hohne and Celle in what was then W Germany. A deer hopped out in front of him; totalled the car, went through the windscreen, broke his shoulder and ended up on the back seat! Subsequent police investigation confirmed he had only been driving at 60 kph!! 8O 

Some years ago, my wife was driving back at night in the dark from Campsfield in Oxfordshire; just before Southam a fox ran out and collided with the front bumper and spoiler of her Megane. Received a phone call from a very shaken wife so my son and I went out to assess the damage etc. Fox had died and we put it on the side of the road on the verge, Megane had a cracked spoiler, broken fog light and a very shaken driver!! After a bit of "bodging" I drove the Megane, my wife drove my car and we arrived home safely.

Depending on the road conditions and other traffic, I will only attempt to avoid anything bigger than a rabbit!! (Badgers are pretty solid too!!)

Regards

Chris


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi 
my point is the bikes seamed to aim for them as in wanting to kill them am i missing some thing 
bowlty


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Why would a motorbike deliberately aim to kill an animal on the road? Surely the danger would be to himself as he would likely be thrown off. We have a motorbike and always try to avoid anything on the road for that reason.

Pammy


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi 
i agree but as he said three bikes seamed to aim at it, i have been riding bikes since i was 12 years old in trails all over the uk and road bikes since i was 16 this is my point to aim your bike at it you must be mental


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

slightly off topic.

When i was taking my PSV lessons i was taught that even if someone stepped out in front of me, my passengers came first, and i should NEVER swerve in case of hurting them!


----------

